# Upwind, upstream, uphill, and....



## MedicDoug (Feb 21, 2008)

One of the students in the refresher class I just finished teaching was a female Fire Captain with 20+ years experience. Almost all of her time was spent along the Hwy 99 corridor in Central California, an area known for rapid formation of very dense fog, and, subsequently, some extremely impressive MVAs. As we were talking about OB complications the conversation turned to pregnant trauma patients. I muttered something about these calls being among the most unpleasant, and she said "Yup, pregnant pin-in...". I asked her if she had any advice, given her experience. Her reply? "_Always stay above the level of the birth canal"_.


----------



## certguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Let me guess Doug , was she from the Fresno - Visalia area ? Sounds like good advice . LOL


----------

